# Flying to Vegas



## Jim Rufiange (Jan 15, 2003)

Any tips on flying to a race? I have never done it and wondered how most people travel with their cars and equipment.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

All I can say with security the way it is go way early and have everything identified or know where it is in the luggage if they ask. 

Not sure but probably cannot take liquids or oils on-board -No paragon, oils, motor cleaner etc.

I suggest shipping it out early to a race director and hook up with them if possible.

Just a few thoughts and heads up.

mc


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Last year I checked all RC gear and mixed clothes and odds and ends with the gear and made sure each bag was less than 50lbs. I carried the rest of my clothes in a carry on and in my laptop bag.

I bough motor spray and lighter fluid for the tires in Vegas. Jack the gripper was handout in the goody bag.

Tim


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I was just given the suggestion of taking my cardboard boxes out of my Trinity, etc type bags and putting them in my suitcases. The boxes keeps everything organized and protected while the suitcases keeps suspicion and thievery down.

I too still am not sure whats worth carrying on. I also heard to carry on your radio, but leave the batteries with the check-in.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

With how things are I don't even know if they will allow you to carry your radio on the plane.

Personally, I would ship as much as you can via Fedex/UPS to the hotel.

-Rich


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

I have flown several times with RC stuff. Tools, parts, and cars all get checked. Turbos, radios, power supply all get carried on due to being heavy. I normally get stoped but it's because my rc bag has about every chemical on it and it must glow red through the x-ray device. All they do is swab it down and take a quick look at every thing. So I would not be worried about taking stuff on a plane. If they do ask you what it is just tell them that you race RC cars and it is all support equiment for it. I would even bring a car along so that they can see it, most cases they are impressed and want to ask you questions. 

-Monti-

PS I have even flown out of the country with no problems either.


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

There is no way you are going to get on a plane with chemicals, no motor sprays, shock oils, traction compounds etc...hell you can't even take bottled water on the plane. I know if I showed up for a flight and some guy is trying to get on with a crap load of electronics and liquids....I will do everything to make sure he does not get on my flight! And so will alot of others waiting to board. Play it safe, like the frenchman said.....ship it. If not, you just may show up and not be allowed to board the plane or you may be throwing out alot of stuff, probably more than what it would cost to ship it. Just my $.02

Randy


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah, like Randy said - there is still a carry-on ban and other items.

Here are the details:

http://www.dhs.gov/dhspublic/display?theme=29


No way is anyone getting through security with any of their R/C items - especially batteries, a car, and transmitter. Bertha will be taking you to the back room and performing a cavity search.

-Rich


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

Cavity search?!!?.........I'm there! Come oooonnnnnnn Bertha!


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

Oooh....did I just say that with my outside voice?.........


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

rickardracing said:


> There is no way you are going to get on a plane with chemicals, no motor sprays, shock oils, traction compounds etc...hell you can't even take bottled water on the plane. I know if I showed up for a flight and some guy is trying to get on with a crap load of electronics and liquids....I will do everything to make sure he does not get on my flight! And so will alot of others waiting to board. Play it safe, like the frenchman said.....ship it. If not, you just may show up and not be allowed to board the plane or you may be throwing out alot of stuff, probably more than what it would cost to ship it. Just my $.02
> 
> Randy


Was this post refering to me? I never stated that I took or you can take chemicals on a plane. I just stated that my bag is covered in chemicals from being at the track and some times it carries such things. So it gets picked up by the x-ray device and they have to swab it but never a problem. 

-Monti-


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

That post was for anyone thinking of trying to get on a plane with liquids or electronics that might raise an eyebrow. I was not trying to piss anyone off. If I did..oh well. Build a bridge and get over it. I personally believe all carry on baggage should be banned. I would just ship the stuff UPS/FED EX. You box it up, seal it, insure it, ship it.You won't have to lug all the stuff around and nobody will be opening it up and going through it like they do behind the scenes at the airport. Less chance of theft. Of course baggage handlers NEVER steal. 

Randy


----------

